# New Custom Knife



## Nitro (Oct 8, 2004)

I just received two new custom knives from Gene Ingram of Hattiesburg, Mississippi.

Of all my custom cutlery, I find these to be the cleanest, simplest most user friendly designs I own.

The knives are constructed of D-2 steel hardened to approx 61 Rockwell. Razor sharp drop point style blade.

Stocks of Desert Ironwood.

Check em out at- www.geocities.com/porchswings

I plan to give these blades a thorough field test over the next few months.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 13, 2004)

The knives have performed as advertised on 2 NC Bucks this week. Extremely sharp and "controllable" while butchering deer.

I recommend Mr. Gene's work very highly. I have ordered two smaller blades from him for Bird/Fish work.

AG


----------

